# General beekeeping > Scaling up and marketing >  Is this legal labelling?

## fatshark

I thought the label on the jar had to have details such as weight, origin etc IN VIEW ... you can bury things like batch numbers on the base or the lid or the back.

IMG_20190911_181528.jpg

The jar _per se_ was unlabelled, but there was a small tied-on label on the lid. The inside of the label had no additional relevant details.

I didn't think a shop label on the shelf counted.

I could either create much more attractive/less wordy labels and provide a single label for the shop. I'd keep the price about the same  :Wink:

----------


## wee willy

> I thought the label on the jar had to have details such as weight, origin etc IN VIEW ... you can bury things like batch numbers on the base or the lid or the back.
> 
> IMG_20190911_181528.jpg
> 
> The jar _per se_ was unlabelled, but there was a small tied-on label on the lid. The inside of the label had no additional relevant details.
> 
> I didn't think a shop label on the shelf counted.
> 
> I could either create much more attractive/less wordy labels and provide a single label for the shop. I'd keep the price about the same


Got to be origin of the two honeys in the bottle ! Even if its only product of EC and non EC countries! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

I can't remember that I've ever read the words 'in view' in any description of the legal requirements for honey labels, Fatshark - but as the rules specify the size of the lettering, I had assumed it follows that these details should be in view!  So, yes, I also think it can't be legal - but would Rowse make such a mistake?

----------


## fatshark

London Borough of Bromley have a straightforward guide on Trading Standards advice which include the words

_ Any information required to be given must appear either on the packaging, on a label attached to the packaging, or on a label clearly visible through the packaging. The ticket or label must be easy to understand and indelible. Such information must not be hidden, obscured or interrupted by any other written or pictorial matter.

Where honey is sold loose or prepacked for direct sale, the labelling information may appear on a label, ticket or notice that can be clearly seen by the purchaser.

Where honey is sold other than to the ultimate consumer, the required labelling information may be provided in an accompanying commercial document._

I expect this makes it 'legal' by combining the information on the tag *and* the label on the shelf. If that's really the case then it opens up opportunities for all sorts of more creative labelling. Interesting ...

PS TS regs are country specific and may be different in Scotland where I photographed this jar. My Google-fu has failed to find an easy-to-read version of the Scottish regs.

----------


## wee willy

> I can't remember that I've ever read the words 'in view' in any description of the legal requirements for honey labels, Fatshark - but as the rules specify the size of the lettering, I had assumed it follows that these details should be in view!  So, yes, I also think it can't be legal - but would Rowse make such a mistake?


No , Im certain he wouldnt !
Now! the trading company his business has morphed into may well do ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## fatshark

Since posting the original photograph back in the Mesolithic I've read the Honey Regs a couple of times. I don't see mention there of a requirement that the description "Honey" and the weight are in view ... however, that is exactly what is stated on this website making custom honey labels. "Visible in the same field of view" ... "Product name" & "Quantity".

----------

